

Six California plan has enough signatures to hit the ballot - BryantD
http://m.bizjournals.com/sanjose/news/2014/07/15/tim-draper-s-six-californias-plan-eyes-space-on.html?r=full

======
michaelq
I heard this guy talk at this year's Launch.co conference. It's great that
people are actively trying to solve California's famous issues, but it's hard
not to see the Six California plan as socio-economic gerrymandering. The
wealthy Bay Area essentially gets to wash its hands of the less wealthy
interior cities. I think there's a better way.

~~~
BryantD
I'm conflicted about this. I strongly believe in focused local government, and
California is awfully big. At the same time, I'm with you on socio-economic
gerrymandering. This would be awful for much of the state.

